# Gaming Laptop bis 1.000€



## Fobi25 (23. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming Laptop. Aktuell habe ich einen Tower-PC den ich auch für anspruchsvollere Spiele nutze. Dazu möchte ich gerne noch einen Laptop für unterwegs haben, welcher dann aber nur für WoW und Serien/Filme genutzt wird.

Budget: bis 1.000€
Anwendungsbereich: Hauptsächlich Gaming (nichts extrem anspruchsvolles, eher Richtung WoW. Für alle anderen Spiele ist der Tower-PC) und Videos/Filme (Youtube, Netflix etc.). Overclocking u.ä. werde ich nicht machen. Möchte auch nicht lang an irgendwelchen Einstellungen der CPU/GPU spielen müssen.
Bildschirmgröße: min. 15“, wenn möglich 17“
Bildschirmauflösung: Gaming und Serien sollten in FullHD laufen. Display muss nicht extra „anti reflektierend“ oder sowas haben.
Akkulaufzeit: Steckdose/Netzteil wird immer vorhanden sein -> keine hoher Akkulaufzeit nötig
Gewicht: auch eher uninteressant, da Transport mit Auto
Ausstattung:
- Festplatte sollte min. eine 500 GB SSD sein und mit Win10
- 2-3 USB Anschlüsse (wahrscheinlich Standard)
- HMDI-Anschluss, damit ich den Laptop bei Bedarf an TV oder anderen Monitor anschließen kann
- Anschluss für SD- oder micro SD-Karte. Alternativ: Adapter USB auf SD-Karte zu empfehlen?
- kein muss, aber finde das Design von MSI super 

Hatte mir schon paar angeschaut, aber bin mir nicht 100% sicher, ob die wirklich passen/reichen:

MSI GF63 9SC-662 - Thin ab &euro;'*'832,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

HP Gaming Pavilion 15-dk0006ng Shadow Black | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Ich denke das war alles wichtige zum Laptop. Vielen Dank fürs helfen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2020)

Beide Geräte sind hinsichtlich Performance fürs Budget suboptimal. Wenn eine i5 ausreicht (4C / 8T) bekommst du für das Geld schon eine GTX 1660 ti oder fast eine RTX2060. Wenn du höhere FPS erzielen willst, ist ein Ryzen 8 Kerner drin. Alternativ kannst du für das Budget auch auf etwas Leistung verzichten und dafür ein 144 Hz Panel nehmen.
Das sind die Möglichkeiten:
ASUS TUF Gaming A17 FA706IU-AU174T Bonfire Black ab &euro;'*'974,79 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (sehr gute CPU, GTX 1660 ti, 17", Kühlung unterdurchschnittlich aber ausreichend, langfristig solltest du den RAM auf 16 GB erhöhen, 60 Hz Panel)
HP Pavilion Gaming 15-ec1220ng Shadow Black ab &euro;'*'999,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland(4800H, GTX 1660ti, 16 GB RAM 15", 60 Hz Panel)

MSI GF65 9SEXR-481 Thin ab &euro;'*'1049,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (etwas über dem Budget, dafür mit RTX2060)

Wenn du ein 144 Hz Panel willst, musst du bei einer GTX 1650 / ti bleiben (wobei 4 GB VRAM langfristig absolut grenzwertig sind):
ASUS TUF Gaming A15 FA506II-HN188 Bonfire Black ab &euro;'*'803,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (guter Preis, Kühlung wurde bereits angsprochen, nur 8 GB RAM und 250 Nits Helligkeit)
Lenovo Legion 5 15ARH05 Phantom Black, Ryzen 5 4600H, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, 144Hz ab &euro;'*'877,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (16 GB RAM, 300 Nits Helligkeit, deutlich bessere Farben)
https://geizhals.de/schenker-xmg-core-17-10505557-a2343599.html?hloc=at&hloc=de (17")
https://geizhals.de/msi-gl65-9sc-055-0016u4-055-a2190516.html?hloc=at&hloc=de (wenn es unbedingt ein MSI sein soll, GTX 1650 knapp 10 % langsamer, und Hauptnachteil ist der 4-Kern i5)

Kurzum: Willst du maximale Leistung fürs Geld (unter 1000 €) nehme den HP mit der GTX 1660 ti. Willst du deutlich unter dem Budget bleiben und 144 Hz würde ich zum Legion 5 tendieren (guter Screen, solides Gerät).
Hinsichtlich GPU Performance: Der Sprung von 1650 ti auf 1660 ti beträgt etwa 40 % außerdem hast du 2 GB mehr VRAM, die RTX 2060 ist nochmal ca. 10 % schneller und kann eben Raytracing (was bei der Leistung aber nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fällt).

Der Aufpreis für Win10 in Laptops ist viel zu hoch. Da würde ich entweder einen übrig gebliebenen Key vom vorherigen System (Übertrag ist meist möglich) oder einen günstigen Ebay-Key kaufen.
Beim Cardreader kannst du einfach einen externen kaufen, die teile kosten nur ein paar Euros.


----------



## Fobi25 (23. August 2020)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Grundsätzlich sollte mir ein 120 Hz Panel ausreichen und mehr als 60 FPS müssen es auch nicht sein. Wie gesagt, das einzige Spiel wird sehr wahrscheinlich WoW sein. Der Laptop soll auch nicht den PC ablösen und wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht täglich genutzt. 

Wenn ich das so lese, tendiere ich zwischen dem MSI GL65 und dem XMG, wobei der ja auch nur 4GB VRAM hat, dafür aber ein 17" Panel.. Was heißt für dich denn "langfristig grenzwertig"?

Ich habe mal die Mindestanforderungen für die nächste Erweiterung von WoW angeschaut:

PROZESSOR	Intel® Core&#8482; i5-3450
                             AMD FX&#8482; 8300

GRAFIK	       NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 760
                            AMD Radeon&#8482; RX 560
DirectX® 11 kompatible GPU mit 2GB VRAM

In dem MSI GL65 ist ja der Intel Core i5-9300H, welcher dann wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Mindestanforderung erfüllen wird.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2020)

Doch, die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt der i5-9300H (etwa 30-40 % schneller als ein i5-3470). Eine lahme CPU und ein 120 Hz Panel machen aber nur bedingt Sinn.
Dank der 6 Kerne und dem höheren Allcore-Takt hat der 4600H 85 % mehr Performance als der 9300H. Dementsprechend würde ich an deiner Stelle (vor allem da du 17" bevorzugst) das XMG Core 17 nehmen.
Bei Notebookcheck hat dieses durchaus ordentlich abgeschnitten, die Lautstärke unter Last war der Hauptkritikpunkt wobei 47/51 dB(A) für ein Gamingnotebook nicht sooo laut sind. Der fehlende TB3 im Fazit ist etwas witzlos, solche "Negativaspekte" macht Notebookcheck meist, wenn Sie nichts gravierend schlechtes finden. TB3 ist in dieser Preisklasse selbst für Businessnotebooks extrem selten und bei Gamingnotebooks ab der Oberklasse hin und wieder dabei.


----------



## Fobi25 (23. August 2020)

Ah ok. Ja vom Gefühl her bin ich auch eher beim XMG. Sieht ja sonst recht gut aus. Leistung passt und optisch sieht er auch gut aus.

Gibt leider nur noch einen negativen Punkt.. bei allen Händlern ist der Laptop ausverkauft und wohl erst frühestens in 4 Wochen wieder auf Lager.
Und ich bin super ungeduldig 

Was würde denn gegen die MSI GF65 sprechen? ( Preis ausgenommen)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. August 2020)

Die Nachteile des GF65:
   1. Keine ausführlichen Tests, dieses YT-Video ist aber halbwegs brauchbar: The CHEAPEST RTX Gaming Laptop? [MSI GF65 2020] | The Tech Chap - YouTube 
   2. nur 8 GB RAM (-> sobald du ein "modernes" Game zockst, wird es damit eng)
   3. CPU Throttling/Temperatur (siehe Video, der 9750H ist ein Hitzkopf und trotzdem etwa 20 % langsamer als ein 4600H)
   4. Chassis könnte etwas steifer sein (ist dem für einen Gaminglaptop sehr niedrigen Gewicht geschuldet)
5. Der größte Nachteil für WoW ist das fehlende 120/144 Hz Panel, denn die Frameraten die darin unter FHD erzielt werden sind durchaus hoch: World of Warcraft im Benchmark - ComputerBase

Auf der anderen Seite: Wenn du jemals ein modernes Game spielen wirst, bist du mit der RTX 2060 und 6 GB VRAM wesentlich besser dran als mit der 1650 im XMG. Es ist eben die Frage ob du langfristig wirklich ausschließlich WoW zocken willst.


----------



## Fobi25 (24. August 2020)

Den RAM müsste ich doch auch nachrüsten können oder nicht? Wurde auch im Video mit ner SSD schnell gezeigt. Mit dem Panel siehts dann wieder anders aus..

Moderne Spiele wie zukünftig z.B. Cyberpunk, werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich nur am Tower-PC spielen. Meine Spiele müssen auch nicht auf der höhsten Grafik sein (wie gesagt: für sowas ist der Tower-PC da). Könnte natürlich sehr ungewohnt sein, wenn ich am Tower-PC 144Hz Monitore habe und der Laptop dann nur noch 60Hz. Da wäre der Sprung zu 120Hz nicht so schlimm wahrscheinlich. Spricht halt für den XMG. Dort wirds aber schwieriger eine GPU nachzurüsten !?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. August 2020)

Das Nachrüsten von RAM und einer zusätzlichen SSD ist bei diesem Gerät sehr einfach: RTX Gaming Laptop Under $1000? MSI GF65 2020 Review - YouTube
Du musst einfach nur die Unterschale abschrauben und kannst dann einen zweiten 8 GB RAM-Riegel einsetzen.
CPU & GPU lassen sich bei Notebooks in 99 % aller Fälle nicht nachrüsten (verlötet) und die paar Ausnahmen mit Stecksockel sind im HighEnd angesiedelt.
So wie es sich anhört hast du zwei Wohnsitze, richtig? Dann kannst du am zweiten Wohnsitz den Laptop ggf. an einem 144 Hz Monitor anschließen.
Hast du aktuell schon 144 Hz Monitore, oder hast du vor diese evtl. zukünftig zu kaufen? Ob der Bildschirm 120 oder 144 Hz hat ist völlig egal. Das wirst du nicht merken. Außerdem ist mitentscheidend wie viele FPS du, erzielst in WoW sind 120 / 144 FPS möglich. In Cyberpunk wirst du für 60 FPS vermutlich schon die Settings ordentlich runterschrauben müssen. Für Cyberpunk bringt dir also die RTX 2060 wesentlich mehr als eine GTX 1650 (ti) mit 120/144 Hz Panel.


----------



## Fobi25 (24. August 2020)

Zweiter Wohnsitz ist es nicht bzw. zweiter Monitor ist nicht möglich, da Geschäftsreisen -> Hotels.

Für den Tower-PC habe ich zwei 144Hz Monitore und Spiele WoW mit konstanten 100FPS (auf 100 limitiert). Cyberpunk war auch nur ein Beispiel und wahrscheinlich wird genau dieses Spiel nicht auf dem Laptop landen^^
Habe auf verschiedenen Seiten gelesen, dass der "Umstieg" von 144Hz auf 60Hz sehr schwer fallen soll. Jetzt ist das bei ja kein dauerhafter Umstieg, so dass ich mich irgendwann an die 60Hz vielleicht gewöhnt habe. Ich würde ja immer wieder 144Hz und 60Hz wechseln.

Cyberpunk würde ich auch erstmal wieder aus den Anforderungen streichen. Der Laptop sollte einfach WoW und Filme/Serien flüssig in FHD und am besten mit min. 120Hz wiedergeben.


----------



## Lerask (24. August 2020)

Wichtig wäre es auch zu wissen was du in Wow mit dem Laptop machen möchtest.
120 FPS in der freien Welt sind machbar. In Raids, M+, oder größeren BG's sind 120 FPS konstant nicht möglich. Der limitierende Faktor ist hier dann nicht die GPU sondern die CPU.
WoW lebt von einem hohen Takt auf einem Kern. 
Wenn du dir am PC beispielsweise mit MSI Afterburner die Auslastung der Kerne ansiehst wirst du feststellen, dass die eigentliche Last auf einem Kern bzw. zwei Threads liegt. Möchtest du also viele FPS auch in Raids und co. brauchst du sehr viel Singlecore Performance. Das schafft von den Laptop Prozessoren aktuell keiner. Also zumindest nicht die 120 FPS konstant.


----------



## Fobi25 (24. August 2020)

Am Laptop wird nichts mit Raids, M+ oder BGs passieren. Sind eher Kleinigkeiten die ich dann mache. Muss auch nicht immer eine perfekte Performance haben.

hatte den hier noch gefunden: ASUS TUF Gaming A15 FA506IU-HN304 / 15,6" FHD / AMD Ryzen R5-4600H / 16GB RAM / 512GB SSD / GeForce GTX1660Ti / ohne Windows bei notebooksbilliger.de

Bin eigentlich nicht soo der Fan von Asus. Wenn dann auch noch die Kühlung nur ok oder laut ist, ist die Skepsis noch höher ... hab aber noch keinen Bericht zum Laptop gelesen.


----------



## Lerask (24. August 2020)

Also eher sowas wie Twinks leveln, Ruf farmen, Dailys usw., richtig?
Da hast du mit der 1660 TI auch in Shadowlands noch einen guten Puffer was die Grafikleistung für diese Bereiche betrifft.
Der Singlecore Boost vom Ryzen 5 4600H soll angeblich bei 4GHZ liegen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
Wenn dem so sein sollte könnte es hier auch mit 120FPS eng werden. Weiß nicht wie wichtig dir konstante 120 FPS bei oben genannten Aktivitäten sind aber man müsste wahrscheinlich mit dem ein oder anderen Framedrop rechnen. Mit Shadowlands steigen die Anforderungen ja doch schon ordentlich.


----------



## Fobi25 (24. August 2020)

Ja genau mehr wird es nicht werden.
Es muss nicht perfekt bei 120fps sein. Framedrop kann ruhig passieren. Ich muss WoW (am Laptop) auch nicht auf max Einstellungen spielen. Selbst am Tower-Pc habe ich die Einstellungen immer nur auf 7.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. August 2020)

Ok, wenn du zu Hause mit 144 Hz zockst, würde ich auch beim Laptop zu einem 120 / 144 Hz Panel tendieren.



Lerask schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre es auch zu wissen was du in Wow mit dem Laptop machen möchtest.
> 120 FPS in der freien Welt sind machbar. In Raids, M+, oder größeren BG's sind 120 FPS konstant nicht möglich. Der limitierende Faktor ist hier dann nicht die GPU sondern die CPU.
> WoW lebt von einem hohen Takt auf einem Kern.
> Wenn du dir am PC beispielsweise mit MSI Afterburner die Auslastung der Kerne ansiehst wirst du feststellen, dass die eigentliche Last auf einem Kern bzw. zwei Threads liegt. Möchtest du also viele FPS auch in Raids und co. brauchst du sehr viel Singlecore Performance. Das schafft von den Laptop Prozessoren aktuell keiner. Also zumindest nicht die 120 FPS konstant.



Für so ein Posting bist du ein paar Jahre zu spät dran. 
Inzwischen sind Laptop CPUs echte Monster geworden (zumindest solange nicht alle Threads ausgelastet sind). Ein Desktop 10900K ist gerade mal 20 % schneller im SingleCore als der 9750H und gerade mal 10 %  schneller als ein Ryzen 7 4800H (Quelle). Damit steht vielen FPS in WoW nichts im Weg. Selbst wenn die CPU ein wenig throttlet (wie im angesprochenen MSI mit 9750H) so wird der Unterschied nicht gravierend sein.
Ich glaube, dass der TE mit dem MSI GF65 (RTX2060, 9750H, 120 Hz) glücklich wird.


----------



## Lerask (24. August 2020)

Ich habe gerade mal WoW angeworfen aufm Desktop PC mit nem Ryzen 5 2600 und ner GTX 1660 Super. Normalerweise habe ich die FPS auf 60 gelocked im Spiel aber nun mal geschaut was maximal möglich ist.
In der freien Welt (Tiragardesund) 130 FPS und im Kampf Dropps auf 100.
Der 4600H hat so seine 15-16% mehr Singlecore Performance als mein 2600... Der sollte also auch stabiler die 120 FPS halten können. 
Das Problem ist da auch gar nicht so sehr das Throtteling aufgrund von hohen Temps sondern einfach das WoW nicht von vielen Kernen profitiert sondern stur auf einem läuft. 100% Auslastung sind 100% Auslastung. Mein 2600 lief zb. gerade auch nur bei knapp über 40 Grad bei dem Szenario.

Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir aber recht, dass der TE mit dem erwähnten Notebook für seine Zwecke gut fahren würde.


----------



## Fobi25 (24. August 2020)

Lerask schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir aber recht, dass der TE mit dem erwähnten Notebook für seine Zwecke gut fahren würde.



Du meinst auch den GF65 von MSI oder den von Asus den ich zuletzt gepostet hatte?



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass der TE mit dem MSI GF65 (RTX2060, 9750H, 120 Hz) glücklich wird.



Hat der MSI GF65 nicht 60Hz??


----------



## Fobi25 (24. August 2020)

Bin verwirrt..

Bei Geizhals hat der GF65 60Hz, bei Cyberport 120Hz und bei MSI selbst steht 144Hz und 120Hz..


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. August 2020)

Fobi25 schrieb:


> Bin verwirrt..
> 
> Bei Geizhals hat der GF65 60Hz, bei Cyberport 120Hz und bei MSI selbst steht 144Hz und 120Hz..



Inzwischen gibt es die meisten Notebook-Serien mit verschiedenen Panels. Das verbaute Panel gibt dann die (unübersichtliche) Produktnummer an.
 So auch das GF65. Mein ursprünglicher Post war das Gerät mit 60 Hz, tatsächlich gibt es das GF65 für wenige Euros mehr mit 120 Hz (hab gar nicht gemerkt, dass dieses noch nicht verlinkt war):
MSI GF65 9SEXR-497 Thin ab &euro;'*'1071,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fobi25 (25. August 2020)

Ahhh ok. Dann müsste ich nur noch Win10 dazu kaufen. Bei den meisten Angeboten ist immer FreeDOS dabei (kenne ich so überhaupt nicht). Einen alten Key habe ich nicht, da ich vorher/aktuell ein Macbook hatte.

Edit:
Hab mal bei Ebay geschaut und Windows 10 Pro Professional | Win Vollversion 32/64Bit | Endnutzer Version  | eBay
gefunden. Sieht Seriös aus. Unternehmen ist auch im HRG registriert.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. August 2020)

Du kannst dort zuschlagen. Ich habe meistens die 3-6 € OEM-Keys gewählt. Bislang hatte ich keine Probleme, einmal hat sich ein Key nicht (mehr) aktivieren lassen, dann habe ich sofort einen neuen zugesendet bekommen.


----------



## Fobi25 (25. August 2020)

Könnte die Tage auch noch schauen, ob ich einen günstigeren finde, aber die paar Euro stören dann auch nicht mehr^^

Ich denke dann werde ich den MSI GF65 mit 120Hz Panel nehmen  ist dann zwar über 1000€ aber, ob ich jetzt ein HP für 999€ nehme oder den MSI für 70€ mehr ist dann auch egal.


Ich sag schon mal vielen Danke für die Beratung und Vorschläge. Vielleicht kommt ja noch die ein oder andere Frage


----------



## Fobi25 (30. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich hatte mir letzte Woche bereits das MSI GF65 (MSI GF65 9SEXR-497 Thin i7-9750H 8GB 512GB SSD 15" FHD 120Hz RTX2060 DOS Bundle ++ Cyberport) bei Cyberport gekauft. Kam schnell an und sah alles gut aus. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass die fps nie über 60 gehen. Habe dann bei vielen Einstellungen geschaut und mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass bei dem Panel immer nur 60Hz steht. Laut Website von MSI und Cyberport sollte der GF65 ja ein 120Hz Panel haben.

Jetzt zur Frage: muss man das irgendwo noch umstellen oder ist das ein fehlerhaftes Produkt? Habe in den Systemeinstellungen mal geschaut und dort ist nur 60Hz zur auswahl. Hab mal paar Bilder gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim zweiten Bild steht auch, dass der Bildschirm mit einer Intel GPU verbunden ist ???


----------



## Fobi25 (30. August 2020)

Leider ist mir noch ein Fehler aufgefallen beim Laptop:

es ist jetzt das zweite mal passiert, dass ich WoW an hatte und im Spiel der Laptop einfach ausgegangen ist. Das Spiel war jeweils max 10 min an. Im Akku betrieb und der Akku war beide male bestimmt bei 50%. Es kam auch keine Meldung, dass der Akkustand niedrig sei. 

Bezüglich des 60Hz Monitors habe ich mal etwas nach gelesen. Das ist wohl auch bei anderen so gewesen, dass im GF65 9SEXR-497 ein 60Hz Panel verbaut war. Geworben und beschrieben wird aber ein 120 Hz Panel..


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. August 2020)

Es gibt ein paar Notebooks auf dem Markt, die ihre maximale Leistung nur mit eingestecktem Netzteil erzielen können (das wurde so aber beim GF65 nicht angegeben und sollte deshalb hier auch nicht zutreffen).
Was genau der Grund fürs Herunterfahren ist, ist spontan schwer zu ermitteln. 
Mein Rat -> Sende das Gerät zurück
Alternativ würde ich mindestens wegen der falschen Angabe beim Panel einen Preisnachlass aushandeln. Das darf einem Shop einfach nicht passieren (wenn Sie sich quer stellen -> zurückschicken und anderes Modell kaufen).


----------



## Fobi25 (30. August 2020)

Also zurück geht es auf jeden Fall. Warte jetzt nur noch auf die Antwort vom Shop.

Preisnachlass möchte ich eigentlich nicht, da ich ja schon ein 120Hz Panel möchte. Der Laptop sollte dies auch haben. Mehrere Bewertungen haben auch bestätigt, dass es ein 120Hz Panel ist.


----------



## Fobi25 (31. August 2020)

Als kleines Update: der MSI Laptop ist wieder auf den Weg zurück zu Cyberport. Mal schauen was bei denen rum kommt. Habe aber schon mitgeteilt, dass ich erstmal kein Austausch möchte. Zur Not kaufe ich den gleichen halt nochmal.

Habe natürlich auch noch etwas weiter geschaut und diesen Laptop von Gigabyte gefunden:
Gigabyte AORUS 7 17,3" Full HD 144Hz i7-9750H 16GB 512GB SSD GTX1660Ti DOS ++ Cyberport

Gibt nicht so viele Test, liest sich aber überwiegend positiv. Unter Last könnte er etwas lauter sein. Der MSI war aber auch nicht gerade leise^^

Edit: oder der hier von HP, aktuell bei Alternate im Angebot:
OMEN 17-cb0247ng, Gaming-Notebook schwarz, FreeDOS


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. September 2020)

Das Aorus (getestet von Hardwareluxx in dieser Konfiguration) hat einen austauschbaren Akku, der Vorteil wird durch die lange Ladezeit (2,5 h) aber reduziert. Das Display ist etwas dunkler als beim Omen, über den Farbraum wird keine Aussage getroffen (laut Video ebenbürtig zum Omen). Die Lautstärke ist mit etwa 51 dB durchaus hoch und damit dafür passen die Temperaturen. Ansonsten kannst du dir auch dieses Video anschauen:Aorus 7 Gaming Laptop Review - Gigabyte&#8217;s Mid-Range Option? - YouTube

Beim Omen 17 ist der größere, fest verbaute Akku (70 statt 49 Wh) und der Thunderbolt3  Port hervorzuheben. Mit letzterem kannst du sämtliche Dockingstations an  den Laptop hängen oder bei Bedarf eine exterene GPU betreiben (wobei  alleine ein solches Case mit Netzteil ca. 300-400 € kostet). Das Gerät ist mit 3,0 kg durchaus schwer, einen Test gibt es nur von der wesentlich stromhungrigeren RTX 2080 Variante (mit noch mehr Gewicht -> veränderte Kühllösung). Ein Video gibt es auch (allerdings mit RTX2060 konfiguriert): 2019 HP Omen 17t  - Best Value 17" Gaming Laptop ? - YouTube).

Unterm Strich machen beide Geräte einen guten Eindruck. Den Preisvorteil von 100 € würde ich als größten Pluspunkt des Gigabyte betrachten. Beim Omen ist der größere Akku, das etwas stärkere Ladegerät und der TB3-Port hervorzuheben. Schaue dir am besten die beiden Videos an, wenn es für dich keine deutlichen Pluspunkte des Omen gibt, würde ich zum Gigabyte greifen (Preis).


----------



## Fobi25 (1. September 2020)

Um ehrlich zu sein, haben mir die Videos jetzt keine eindeutige Entscheidung gebracht^^

Mal paar Fragen:
- ich lese häufig, dass viele ein 15" Panel gegenüber dem 17" Panel bevorzugen. Woran liegt das? Was sind da die Vorteile? Dachte immer: größeres Panel = größeres Gehäuse = mehr Platz für Komponente = bessere Temp.Werte
- wenn man rein die Leistung vom Aorus 7, Omen 17 und dem MSI GF65 vergleicht, nimmt sich das ja nicht gerade viel oder?

Danke nochmal, dass du immer so ausführlich und verständlich antwortest


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. September 2020)

Wenn die Videos keine Entscheidung gebracht haben, solltest du das günstigere Gerät nehmen -> Gigabyte
Hinsichtlich Leistung unterscheiden sich die drei Notebooks (Aorus, Omen, GF65) nicht spürbar. Alle drei haben die gleiche CPU und eine ähnlich schnelle Grafikkarte mit gleich großem VRAM. Hinsichtlich Kühlperformance sind alle drei gut aber kein HighEnd (Vapor Chamber z.B. im Legion 7 -> ganz andere Preisliga).
Viele wollen mit dem Laptop mobil sein (öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, verschiedene Arbeitsplätze) und dann spielt Gewicht eine Rolle. Ein 17" Notebook ist deutlich schwerer und größer als ein vergleichbares 15" Gerät.
Da du aber viel mit dem Auto unterwegs bist, ist das bei dir relativ egal.
Hinsichtlich Platz und Immersion beim Spielen ist ein 17" Gerät natürlich im Vorteil. Theoretisch gilt das auch für die Temperaturentwicklung. Praktisch sind aber 17" wegen der größeren Materialkosten bei gleichem Preis nicht nennenswert besser gekühlt als 15"-Geräte.
Kurz ausgedrückt ist ein 17" Gerät für deine Ansprüche (und da du mit dem Auto unterwegs bist) passender.


----------



## Fobi25 (1. September 2020)

Ahh gut. Dachte es würde vielleicht auch einen technischen Unterschied machen. Dann kann es bei mir tatsächlich ein 17&#8220;er werden.
Kennst du dich auch mit Lenovo Laptops aus? Sind die auch zu empfehlen? Muss sagen, dass ich gar nicht wusste, dass die auch Gaming Laptops haben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. September 2020)

Von (fast) jedem Hersteller gibt es konkurrenzfähige Produkte. So auch bei Lenovo.
Bei deinen Ansprüchen passt lediglich das Legion 5 17 ins Budget: Lenovo Legion 5 17ARH Phantom Black, Ryzen 7 4800H, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, GeForce GTX 1660 Ti ab &euro;'*'1099,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Der Liefertermin ist aber unbekannt und das Gerät 100 € teurer, weshalb ich an deiner Stelle zum Gigabyte greifen würde. Da nicht klar ist, wie lange das Gigabyte für diesen Preis zu haben ist, würde ich nicht zu lange warten.
Kennst du die Filterung von Geizhals? So hast du alle Modelle, die relevant sind auf einen Blick gelistet:Notebooks mit Display-Größe: 17.x", Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 120Hz, GPU - NVIDIA: GTX 1660 Ti Max-Q/RTX 2060 Max-Q/RTX 2060/GTX 1660 Ti Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die meisten Modelle bis 1.100 € haben entweder nur einen 4Kern i5 (9300H), eine schlechte Kühlung (Asus TUF) oder eine lahme veraltete SSHD (ASUS ROG Strix).
Das Pavilion Gaming für 1.099 € ist unter dem HP Omen angesiedelt. Da aber das Omen schon keinen für dich relevanten Vorteil gegenüber dem Gigabyte hat, läuft alles darauf hinaus.
1.000 € für ein 17" 144 Hz IPS 1660Ti 9750H Notebook sind ein sehr guter Preis. Durch den Wechselakku sollte das Gigabyte im Normalfall auch ohne Akku betreibbar sein (eine Bestätigung dafür habe ich nirgendwo gefunden). Damit könntest du die Lebensdauer des Akkus signifikant erhöhen. Der Rest passt auch (HDMI 2.0, 3x USB A, 1x Type C, 2x Klinke, Bluetooth 5.0). Lediglich die Killer-WLAN-Karte ist nicht 100%ig mein Fall. Falls die Probleme macht, kannst du die aber immernoch für ein paar Euros tauschen.


----------



## Fobi25 (1. September 2020)

Die Geizhals Filterung kannte ich so nicht, sieht aber gut aus. Danke!
Ich denke dann werde ich mal das Gigabyte kaufen  das Geld vom MSI wird ja wahrscheinlich auch bald eintrudeln. Oder Cyberport verrechnet es direkt.

Mal eine Frage zum &#8222;Umbau&#8220; bei Laptop. Würde ich da zb die Killer-WLAN-Karte tauschen, entfällt dann nicht Gewährleistung?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. September 2020)

In Deutschland entfällt bei vielen Herstellern durch das wechseln von Laptopkomponenten nicht die Garantie. Ausgenommen sind natürlich selbst verursachte Schäden durch einen unsachgemäßen Umbau.
Ram aufruesten/Garantie
Garantieverlust bei RAM Upgrade?  - Kauftipps & Entscheidungshilfen (Konfiguration, Bestellung, Rabatte, Gutscheine) - ALIENWARE-FORUM -  Das Alienware Fan Forum
S205 - Garantieverlust durch RAM-Upgrade?-Deutsche CommunityOb das Gigabyte auch so handhabt, kann ich dir spontan nicht sagen. 
Eigentlich ist das aber eine rechtliche Grundsatzentscheidung, dass gesteckte Hardware in Notebooks getauscht werden darf:

Und wegen der Wifi-Karte würde ich mich nicht verrückt machen. Wenn Sie gut funktioniert, würde ich die drin lassen. Wenn Treiber oder Empfang irgendwann mal Probleme machen sollten, kann die immer noch gewechselt werden.


----------



## Fobi25 (2. September 2020)

Die WLAN-Karte war auch nur als Beispiel. Könnte ja auch sein, dass ich mal eine SSD dazu packe. Ok dann weiß ich aber bescheid. Vielen Dank dir nochmal


----------



## Fobi25 (10. September 2020)

Ich habe den Gigabyte Aorus 7 jetzt ca 1 Woche im Gebrauch und von der Leistung für WoW läuft alles wie es soll.

Der einzige Punkt ist, dass ab und zu die Lüfter vom Laptop beim spielen sehr laut werden.  Mag jetzt erstmal normal sein, aber das ist halt nicht immer. Es ist auch sehr oft so, dass man die Lüfter gar nicht hört beim spielen. Die Tätigkeiten im Spiel sind exakt die gleichen, auch der gleiche Ort und gleiche Settings. Es läuft auch kein weiteres Programm im Hintergrund o.ä.. Laptop ist auch auf der gleichen Position im Zimmer. Erst dachte ich es liegt daran, ob Akku- oder Netzbetrieb, aber ist es auch nicht.

Für mein Empfinden ist der Laptop auch nicht heiß (da war der MSI GF65 deutlich heißer). Natürlich wird er im Bereich Tastatur und drüber etwas warm, aber das ist weit von störend entfernt. Im Control Center von Gigabyte kann man ja die Lüfter von automatisch auf manuell stellen. Dort sollten die Lüfter dann bei 60°C (CPU/GPU) ca 60% leisten. Die Temp von beiden liegt immer bei 60-65°C laut Control Center. Hatte die Lüfter dann mal auf 50% Leistung gestellt, aber keinen nennenswerten Unterschied der Lautstärke festgestellt.

Weiß jemand was das sein könnte und ist hier eine externe Laptop-Kühlung eine Möglichkeit? Der Hauptnutzen einer externen Kühlung liegt bei mir aber eher in der Minderung der Lautstärke (=aufgrund von niedrigeren Temps).


----------

